# Snowies for Christmas on Nothin Matters!



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Our crew hadn't had a chance to get out much lately and after carefully watching the weather, my dad and I figured we had a small window to make it out on Monday, the 14th to go do somedeep dropping. Our crew of 5 left the dock around 5:45 in fog thick enough to cut with a knife and it didn't lift until around 30 miles from Pensacola Pass.We stopped on the way out to catchsome more bait and had an accidentalbonus, a small gag that got to break the ice in the fishbox. Once we got offshore, the weather actually cooperated and so did the fish. Wefishedin depths from 500' to 800' throughout the day and found some productive new spots which eventually yielded us a limitof grouper. Wequit a little earlysincewe don't like to cull the deep water fish thatare going to die anyway and headed North. Final tally was a 5 man limit of groupers up to 28 lbs,mostly snowies with agag and a couple of small yellowedges mixed in.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

nice mess of fish!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

nice box of snowies Captain Jake!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jake nice job on the snowys and yellowedges .There is always something spooky about running through the fog offshore even with radar i always keep thinking that 1000 gallon steel drum is going to pop up right in front of us but thats the gamble.But once again the grouper master strikes again. i hope all is well and you and your family have a merry christmas.

TIM


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the nice comments. Wewere justtrying to get out there and catch a few before Recess catches them all Tim, that fog is a bear for sure, it makes you really have to trust your instruments. I hope you all have a Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GREAT MESS OF FISH CAPT'N. IT LOOKS LIKE MARK IS LOOKING DOWN THAT SNOWY'S MOUTH FOR A GOLD COIN OR SOMETHING. HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Jake, thats a good looking grade of snowies right there. Thanks for the pictures and the report.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

That is an elite club you guys are in!!!! The Snowie Club!!

Nice.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to sack 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job guys. I wish I had some snowy filets right now.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats a great catch. They are getting ready to take them on the East Side. Won't be long until they work their way around I'm afraid.



I could go for a slab of fresh grouper right now.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Jake - nice grocery run


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice catch jake!! Wished I saw that haul come into the marina!! All caught on electric reels??


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

very very nice. thanks for the pics. what kind of set up do we need to fish that deep?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish were all caught with electric reels. The electrics are not essential, as Reccess has proved by deep dropping with conventional tackle but they sure make things easier. We use a basic 3-4 hook rig with a 3-5 lb weight at the bottom that basically looks like a beefed up trigger fish rig. Our favorite electric reel by far is the Diawa tanacom bull 1000, but they are pretty expensive and we only have one of those. The others are a mixture between Electramates andPrecisions.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt Jake and Crew That's about as good as it get's. Very nice grade of snowy's and the yellow,s just top it off. I alsoCOMMEND you and your crew for NOT culling or high grading your fish. I know it's hard not to, we face not culling and go as far as not baiting all the hooks on the last drop just so we will not have to kill a fish and leave it floating. Again good job. Looking forward to your next post. Gene


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jake! Happy Holidays! John


----------

